# hdd errors

## GNUtoo

i had a lot of problem with my hdd(it freezed my computer for a second or 2 then it came back normaly until the next freeze)

i upgraded to the 2.6.19-rc6 kernel with the new ata drivers

i still have dmesg messages but not the computer freeze

```
ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x08000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 61948143

ata2: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata2.00: (BMDMA stat 0x20)

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xc8 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)

sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x08000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x4

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 61948143

ata2: EH complete

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
```

should i backup my data?

----------

## g3n

yes, be prepared, i had a similar problem, and it was hardware related and i needed to change the drive

----------

## GNUtoo

 *g3n wrote:*   

> yes, be prepared, i had a similar problem, and it was hardware related and i needed to change the drive

 

thanks

----------

## GNUtoo

i took a hdd that had was part of a raid with 2 others hdd:

one died so i had 2 free hdds because i can't recover files from raid0 with a hdd that is dead

one of the two remaining had the errors

so i wanted to install gentoo on the remaining hdd(with the ubuntu 6.06 cd because it suport a grub that work on my mainboard and that it has my wireless driver during the install)

so here my dmesg output from ubuntu,,,

mabe that's not my hdd at all...mabe that's my mainboard(that can't even boot on all grub version and once when i tryed to boot from windows in order to tell the computer shop that it's not grub's fault it failled once...)

```

$ dmesg

[4294667.296000] Linux version 2.6.15-23-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006

[4294667.296000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[4294667.296000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[4294667.296000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.

[4294667.296000] 255MB LOWMEM available.

[4294667.296000] On node 0 totalpages: 65520

[4294667.296000]   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

[4294667.296000]   DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

[4294667.296000]   Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:15

[4294667.296000]   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

[4294667.296000] DMI 2.3 present.

[4294667.296000] ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa890

[4294667.296000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff0000

[4294667.296000] ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff0030

[4294667.296000] ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff00c0

[4294667.296000] ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA    K7VT4 0x00001000 INTL 0x02002024) @ 0x00000000

[4294667.296000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[4294667.296000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[4294667.296000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[4294667.296000] Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

[4294667.296000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[4294667.296000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[4294667.296000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[4294667.296000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[4294667.296000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[4294667.296000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[4294667.296000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[4294667.296000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[4294667.296000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[4294667.296000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

[4294667.296000] Built 1 zonelists

[4294667.296000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash --

[4294667.296000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

[4294667.296000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

[4294667.296000] Initializing CPU#0

[4294667.296000] PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

[4294667.296000] Detected 1749.565 MHz processor.

[4294667.296000] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

[4294667.296000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[4294667.877000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)[4294667.877000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[4294667.885000] Memory: 248884k/262080k available (1976k kernel code, 12572k reserved, 606k data, 288k init, 0k highmem)

[4294667.885000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

[4294667.945000] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3501.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=1750873)

[4294667.945000] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[4294667.945000] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

[4294667.945000] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[4294667.945000] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[4294667.945000] CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

[4294667.945000] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[4294667.945000] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

[4294667.945000] CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

[4294667.945000] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

[4294667.945000] CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) 2500+ stepping 01

[4294667.945000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[4294667.945000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[4294667.945000] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[4294667.949000] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[4294668.569000] Freeing initrd memory: 6838k freed

[4294668.582000] ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!

[4294668.585000] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[4294668.585000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[4294668.696000] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[4294668.696000] EISA bus registered

[4294668.696000] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[4294668.697000] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda71, last bus=1

[4294668.697000] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[4294668.698000] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20051216

[4294668.703000] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[4294668.703000] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[4294668.704000] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[4294668.704000] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[4294668.707000] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

[4294668.707000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[4294668.729000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

[4294668.729000] ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

[4294668.729000] ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

[4294668.729000] ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

[4294668.730000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[4294668.731000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[4294668.731000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

[4294668.731000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[4294668.731000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[4294668.732000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[4294668.732000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[4294668.732000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[4294668.732000] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[4294668.732000] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[4294668.735000] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[4294668.735000] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

[4294668.735000] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[4294668.735000] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[4294668.739000] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[4294668.739000]   IO window: 8000-8fff

[4294668.739000]   MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

[4294668.739000]   PREFETCH window: bfd00000-dfcfffff

[4294668.739000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[4294668.739000] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[4294668.739000] audit(1164994065.738:1): initialized

[4294668.740000] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[4294668.740000] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[4294668.740000] Initializing Cryptographic API

[4294668.740000] io scheduler noop registered

[4294668.740000] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[4294668.740000] io scheduler deadline registered

[4294668.740000] io scheduler cfq registered

[4294668.740000] PCI: Bypassing VIA 8237 APIC De-Assert Message

[4294668.740000] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[4294669.096000] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[4294669.110000] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[4294669.110000] PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

[4294669.110000] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[4294669.110000] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[4294669.110000] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[4294669.111000] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[4294669.112000] 00:01: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[4294669.113000] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 1048576K size 1024 blocksize

[4294669.113000] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[4294669.113000] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[4294669.113000] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[4294669.113000] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

[4294669.113000] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

[4294669.113000] EISA: Detected 0 cards.

[4294669.114000] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[4294669.123000] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)[4294669.123000] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[4294669.123000] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[4294669.123000] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[4294669.123000] TCP reno registered

[4294669.123000] TCP bic registered

[4294669.123000] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[4294669.123000] NET: Registered protocol family 8

[4294669.123000] NET: Registered protocol family 20

[4294669.123000] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[4294669.123000] ACPI wakeup devices:

[4294669.123000] PCI0 UAR1 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI USBD PS2K  AC9  MC9 ILAN SLPB

[4294669.123000] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[4294669.123000] Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

[4294669.175000] vga16fb: initializing

[4294669.175000] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

[4294669.271000] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25

[4294669.271000] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

[4294669.532000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[4294669.554000] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

[4294670.392000] Capability LSM initialized

[4294670.985000] HPT374: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0c.0

[4294670.985000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[4294670.985000] HPT374: chipset revision 7

[4294670.985000] HPT374: 100% native mode on irq 169

[4294670.985000] HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

[4294670.985000]     ide2: BM-DMA at 0xac00-0xac07, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

[4294670.985000] HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

[4294670.985000]     ide3: BM-DMA at 0xac08-0xac0f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

[4294670.985000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[4294670.985000] HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

[4294670.985000]     ide4: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hdi:pio, hdj:pio

[4294670.985000] HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

[4294670.985000]     ide5: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdk:pio, hdl:pio

[4294670.985000] Probing IDE interface ide2...

[4294671.504000] Probing IDE interface ide3...

[4294672.023000] Probing IDE interface ide4...

[4294672.542000] Probing IDE interface ide5...

[4294673.091000] SCSI subsystem initialized

[4294673.093000] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[4294673.093000] libata version 1.20 loaded.

[4294673.095000] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

[4294673.095000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

[4294673.095000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 1

[4294673.095000] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 1

[4294673.095000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 177

[4294673.095000] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 177

[4294673.296000] ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

[4294673.296000] scsi0 : sata_via

[4294673.497000] ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

[4294673.497000] scsi1 : sata_via

[4294673.512000] VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

[4294673.512000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

[4294673.512000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 1

[4294673.512000] VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

[4294673.512000] VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[4294673.512000] VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

[4294673.512000]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

[4294673.512000]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

[4294673.512000] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[4294674.306000] hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-4570A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[4294674.920000] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[4294674.921000] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[4294675.307000] hdc: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

[4294675.919000] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[4294675.939000] hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

[4294675.939000] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[4294675.953000] hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

[4294675.955000] hdc: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

[4294675.955000] hdc: cache flushes supported

[4294675.955000]  hdc: hdc1 hdc2

[4294676.140000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

[4294676.140000] usbcore: registered new driver hub

[4294676.142000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

[4294676.143000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

[4294676.143000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 9

[4294676.143000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

[4294676.143000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[4294676.143000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0x00009c00

[4294676.144000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[4294676.144000] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[4294676.245000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

[4294676.245000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 9

[4294676.245000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

[4294676.245000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[4294676.245000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0x0000a000

[4294676.245000] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[4294676.245000] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[4294676.346000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

[4294676.346000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 9

[4294676.346000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

[4294676.346000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[4294676.346000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0x0000a400

[4294676.346000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[4294676.346000] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[4294676.447000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

[4294676.447000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 9

[4294676.447000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

[4294676.447000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[4294676.447000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io base 0x0000a800

[4294676.447000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[4294676.447000] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[4294676.551000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

[4294676.551000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 12 to 9

[4294676.551000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

[4294676.551000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[4294676.551000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 185, io mem 0xdfff5e00

[4294676.551000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[4294676.551000] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[4294676.552000] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[4294676.555000] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[4294676.677000] Probing IDE interface ide2...

[4294677.196000] Probing IDE interface ide3...

[4294677.715000] Probing IDE interface ide4...

[4294677.757000] usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[4294678.127000] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2[4294678.234000] Probing IDE interface ide5...

[4294678.256000] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[4294678.258000] hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[4294678.365000] usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

[4294678.396000] input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2

[4294678.396000] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

[4294678.397000] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

[4294678.397000] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[4294679.763000] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[4294679.798000] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[4294679.838000] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[4294679.850000] Registering unionfs 1.1.2

[4294679.914000] squashfs: version 3.0prerelease (2006/1/24) Phillip Lougher

[4294719.752000] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

[4294719.752000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

[4294719.752000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 11 to 1

[4294719.752000] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x19400, 00:0b:6a:b0:91:87, IRQ 193.

[4294719.753000] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.

[4294744.309000] eth0: link down

[4294744.482000] ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output

[4294745.434000] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[4294746.175000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[4294746.254000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

[4294746.254000] sky2 0000:00:0a.0: unsupported chip type 0xb1

[4294746.254000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

[4294746.254000] sky2: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -95

[4294746.856000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[4294747.551000] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[4294748.011000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

[4294748.011000] rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

[4294748.058000] agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

[4294748.062000] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[4294748.805000] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[4294748.819000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[4294749.056000] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

[4294749.319000] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

[4294749.422000] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

[4294749.422000] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 0 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

[4294749.429000] atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

[4294749.528000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

[4294749.528000] PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.5, from 12 to 9

[4294749.528000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

[4294751.314000] Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/hdc1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052216k

[4294751.733000] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

[4294751.733000] md: bitmap version 4.39

[4294752.246000] device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[4294759.430000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294759.430000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=1052287, high=0, low=1052287, sector=1052287

[4294759.430000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294759.430000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1052287

[4294759.430000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 263056

[4294764.028000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294764.028000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=1052291, high=0, low=1052291, sector=1052291

[4294764.028000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294764.028000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1052291

[4294764.028000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 263057

[4294767.894000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294767.894000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=1052287, high=0, low=1052287, sector=1052287

[4294767.894000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294767.894000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1052287

[4294767.894000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 263056

[4294771.748000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294771.748000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=1052291, high=0, low=1052291, sector=1052291

[4294771.748000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294771.748000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1052291

[4294771.748000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 263057

[4294776.671000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294776.671000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=118270523, high=7, low=830011, sector=118270523

[4294776.671000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294783.571000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294783.571000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270523, high=7, low=830011, sector=118270523

[4294783.571000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294783.571000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270523

[4294783.571000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083004

[4294788.151000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294788.151000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=118270525, high=7, low=830013, sector=118270525

[4294788.151000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294792.042000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294792.042000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270525, high=7, low=830013, sector=118270525

[4294792.042000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294792.042000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270525

[4294792.042000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083005

[4294796.674000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294796.674000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=118270527, high=7, low=830015, sector=118270527

[4294796.674000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294800.545000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294800.545000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270527, high=7, low=830015, sector=118270527

[4294800.545000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294800.545000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270527

[4294800.545000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083006

[4294805.096000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294805.096000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=118270529, high=7, low=830017, sector=118270529

[4294805.096000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294808.968000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294808.968000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270529, high=7, low=830017, sector=118270529

[4294808.968000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294808.968000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270529

[4294808.968000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083007

[4294812.821000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294812.821000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270523, high=7, low=830011, sector=118270523

[4294812.821000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294812.821000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270523

[4294812.821000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083004

[4294816.669000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294816.669000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270525, high=7, low=830013, sector=118270525

[4294816.669000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294816.669000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270525

[4294816.669000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083005

[4294820.486000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294820.486000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270527, high=7, low=830015, sector=118270527

[4294820.486000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294820.486000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270527

[4294820.486000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083006

[4294824.314000] hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[4294824.314000] hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=118270529, high=7, low=830017, sector=118270529

[4294824.314000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

[4294824.314000] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 118270529

[4294824.314000] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block 58083007

[4294830.532000] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[4294830.532000] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[4294830.532000] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[4294830.653000] ibm_acpi: ec object not found

[4294830.680000] pcc_acpi: loading...

[4294840.008000] [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[4294840.538000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[4294840.539000] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.24.0 20060225 on minor 0

[4294841.741000] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

[4294841.741000] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

[4294841.741000] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[4294842.118000] [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[4294842.118000] [drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[4294842.118000] [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[4294846.849000] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

[4294848.189000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[4294862.841000] apm: BIOS not found.

[4294864.172000] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[4294864.172000] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[4294864.172000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[4294864.172000] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[4294875.691000] ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

[4294883.911000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

[4294883.911000] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[4294883.911000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[4294883.911000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[4294884.406000] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

[4294884.406000] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[4294886.818000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[4294886.818000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[4294886.818000] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

[4295010.254000] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[4295010.255000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[4295020.854000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[4295040.022000] ra0: no IPv6 routers present

[4295040.791000] via-rhine: Reset not complete yet. Trying harder.

[4295040.791000] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[4295051.384000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[4295117.686000] ra0: no IPv6 routers present

```

/dev/hdc is a dvd+-rw writer that is new and i checked ubuntu cd on another computer and there were 0 errors

----------

